# 2 row American malt



## mrsupraboy (17/6/14)

What's a good American 2 row malt. Looking to get some so I can do a few can you brew it recipes


----------



## luggy (17/6/14)

If it were me i'd just substitute it with an aussie two row eg Barrett Burston, fairly inexpensive and a good malt.


----------



## DU99 (17/6/14)

Briess makes 2 row and a 6 row

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/38650-2-row-pale-malt/


----------



## tiprya (17/6/14)

I think Briess is the only one available here.

I wouldn't bother personally, unless you're doing a light beer like a california common or cream ale, I can't see it adding much compared to JW/BB ale.


----------



## Spiesy (17/6/14)

It's readily available, and it would be more comparable to a pilsner than an ale malt - if you were to go Australian.

Briess 2-Row
3.0 EBC
Moisture: 4.7%
Extract, Fine Grind, As Is: 78.5%
Diastatic Power: 159 L

Joe White Export Pilsner
3.0 - 4.0 EBC
Moisture: 4.4%
Extract, Fine Grind, As Is: 77.1%
Diastatic Power: 99 L

Joe White Trad Ale
6.3 EBC
Moisture: 4.1%
Extract, Fine Grind, As Is: 77.4%
Diastatic Power: 91 L


----------



## Donske (17/6/14)

I sub BB Pale Pilsner or BB Galaxy where 2 Row would be used, as Spiesy mentioned, the Aussie pale malts are pretty close in specs.


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/14)

Looking at the diastatic power of the Briess, it would be da bomb in a cream ale, 50/50 malt/maize


----------



## mrsupraboy (19/6/14)

I'm looking at the Sydney cryer bb. Do any of them do any of it. I also don't want to substitute with anything yet. E.g pilsiner. I wouldn't mind doing it the normal way then try mixing later on so I personally can understand the difference in taste between malts.


----------



## Spiesy (19/6/14)

Cryer do not distribute any American malt.


----------



## sp0rk (19/6/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> I'm looking at the Sydney cryer bb. Do any of them do any of it. I also don't want to substitute with anything yet. E.g pilsiner. I wouldn't mind doing it the normal way then try mixing later on so I personally can understand the difference in taste between malts.


You may well have to, we don't much if any American malts in Australia


----------



## fletcher (19/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> Looking at the diastatic power of the Briess, it would be da bomb in a cream ale, 50/50 malt/maize


ever done a 50/50 mate? i used 20% instant polenta and it was fairly corny


----------



## Spiesy (19/6/14)

sp0rk said:


> You may well have to, we don't much if any American malts in Australia


Many HB shops stock Briess.


----------



## DU99 (19/6/14)

people forget they also have 6 row.. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## sp0rk (19/6/14)

Spiesy said:


> Many HB shops stock Briess.


Sadly, none I've ever been to have (didn't check at MHB, tbh)


----------



## mrsupraboy (19/6/14)

What's the difference


----------



## sp0rk (19/6/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> What's the difference


Between what?
Aussie and US malts?


----------



## mrsupraboy (19/6/14)

Between 2 row and 6


----------



## mje1980 (19/6/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Between 2 row and 6


Pretty much no one uses 6 row




It's very good at converting adjuncts apparently. Beers like millers, coors and other American style swill use it for that reason I believe. I could be wrong, as usual.


----------



## HBHB (19/6/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> What's the difference


http://www.brewingwithbriess.com/Malting101/The_Row_Less_Traveled.htm

Ought to sort out the differences


----------

